# Oxbow boat ramp opening



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Copied from an email I received:

=====

Oxbow Road Boat Ramp
Groundbreaking Ceremony
Monday, August 28, 2017, at 2:30 p.m.

Please join Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR)
Director Jim Zehringer and the City of Columbus as we break ground
at the site of the new Oxbow Road boat ramp at the Hoover Reservoir.

Who: Jim Zehringer, Director of ODNR
Tony Collins, Director of Columbus Recreation and Parks

Where: Hoover Reservoir
Oxbow Boat Ramp
8401 Oxbow Road
Delaware, OH

When: Monday, August 28, 2017, at 2:30 p.m.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Anybody know if they're planning to make that launch a little deeper for slightly bigger boats?


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I never found anything wrong with that location as is. Great place for Kayak and small boat launch, plenty of nice folks fishing from the banks too. It is (was) a nice isolated spot too for avoiding crowding. I was just at another launch recently (I wasn't launching) driving by and the boaters where almost cursing at each other - some folks don't have patience. Again, not all boaters but it happens. Hence, hope it remains small to avoid the noise and crowding.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I know very little about Hoover. I've never been on the water but long ago I did ice skate in an inlet (bumpy).

A close friend of mine drowned there last year.

The Division of Water people have maps of Hoover and Oshay, the difference is huge. Hoover is a larger reservoir by volume, but its watershed is very small compared to the Scioto basin feeding Oshay.

The DoW can draw water from Hoover at several different levels, to help avoid problems like algae. They are able to pump water over from Alum, but they seldom need to do that. With the Scioto, they just take what comes down to the Dublin Rd. plant.

The city owns all of the shorelines at Hoover, Oshay and Griggs. No kidding, the landowners can't install so much as a stake to tie up to without entering into a land stewardship agreement with the city. The terms are strict and they heavily favor vegetation - not so easy now to mow all the way to the shore. They want shaded banks and habitat for birds, etc.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy that was fast. 1-2 months to redo the ramp and reopen.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Boy that was fast. 1-2 months to redo the ramp and reopen.


The project is targeted to be complete June 2018. From information given at Ground Breaking yesterday we learned it will have a paved road and sidewalk with a 20' wide ramp that will allow usage up until the lake is 15' down. There'll be a floating dock and plenty of trailer and car parking, with lights for night time use. Technical questions we asked were answered with "the engineers will figure that out".

Long Barbels


----------



## RKidder (Mar 28, 2011)

Longbarbels said:


> The project is targeted to be complete June 2018. From information given at Ground Breaking yesterday we learned it will have a paved road and sidewalk with a 20' wide ramp that will allow usage up until the lake is 15' down. There'll be a floating dock and plenty of trailer and car parking, with lights for night time use. Technical questions we asked were answered with "the engineers will figure that out".
> 
> Long Barbels


Did they happen to mention if the parking lot, just before the one-lane entry road, would be open during the construction? Hoping to keep kayaking access open rather than putting in at Red Bank Road.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

RKidder said:


> Did they happen to mention if the parking lot, just before the one-lane entry road, would be open during the construction? Hoping to keep kayaking access open rather than putting in at Red Bank Road.


No, but I would doubt it they'll allow any traffic during construction. Imagine the parking lot will be full of heavy equipment.

Long Barbels


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

Is there a place I can put in my kayak close to there on the North pool (west side of Hoover)?


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

dbortolani said:


> Is there a place I can put in my kayak close to there on the North pool (west side of Hoover)?


No. Closet on west side is Baldridge at Sunbury Bridge. Be patient.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Longbarbels said:


> The project is targeted to be complete June 2018. From information given at Ground Breaking yesterday we learned it will have a paved road and sidewalk with a 20' wide ramp that will allow usage up until the lake is 15' down. There'll be a floating dock and plenty of trailer and car parking, with lights for night time use. Technical questions we asked were answered with "the engineers will figure that out".
> 
> Long Barbels


Sounds great. Will be nice to be able to launch directly in north pool. Next step sure hope they improve the lot at Sunbury Rd causeway. Nothing like choking on dust as cars tear arse through the gravel.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The project is targeted to be complete June 2018. From information given at Ground Breaking yesterday we learned it will have


Oh I see. Groundbreaking ceremony to start construction. I fished up there in late July from my kayak right before they closed. I thought the ceremony was for the finished construction. That makes more sense.
I also launched at twin bridges ramp. I didn't realize that was brand new this year. It was my first time at Hoover. I'm from NEO but was in New Albany for work so I brought my kayak along.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Longbarbels said:


> The project is targeted to be complete June 2018. From information given at Ground Breaking yesterday we learned it will have a paved road and sidewalk with a 20' wide ramp that will allow usage up until the lake is 15' down. There'll be a floating dock and plenty of trailer and car parking, *with lights for night time use. * Technical questions we asked were answered with "the engineers will figure that out".
> 
> Long Barbels


Be nice if they would ever replace the burn out lights at Red Bank, like one or two working now.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Found this picture of the improvements on facebook today.
http://www.ohiocrappie.com/Oxbow Improvements.jpg


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

deerfarmer said:


> Found this picture of the improvements on facebook today.
> http://www.ohiocrappie.com/Oxbow Improvements.jpg


Thanks for the post. Looks great. Kudos to all parties involved in making this happen. With so many demands on municipal budgets it's nice to see outdoor recreation receive a slice of funds.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I got an update in an email today.

They are increasing activity, weather permitting. They will put in a temporary cofferdam of sheet pile, then build the ramp, so there will be a lot more truck traffic in March. The ramp should be in within the next month.



> ODNR is holding the contractor to a very tight schedule so that their project will be available to the public for use on Memorial Day weekend. Substantial project completion is slated for May 10, 2018 at which time they hope to open the ramp to the public, with final completion by May 24th, 2018.


If anyone has questions, I can forward them.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update. The easy path forward would likely be to wait until October when water levels are low rather than incurring the costs of constructing a temporary dam. Hope the public appreciates the steps that go into making these improvements available for the 2018 season.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to having more options for launching in 2018. Thanks for the update
Twin bridges I believe has a kayak, canoe launch site. Last October the Oxbow location looked like it will be open and I will gues will be the best place to launch for kayaks if your headed up the west shoreline. Anxious to get out there.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Sounds good! Is there a drawing of what the finished lot/drive and ramp will look like? Wonder how low the water level can go until the ramp becomes unusable.

Never mind I see it above...looks like the ramp ends above the high water line in that picture.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> Never mind I see it above...looks like the ramp ends above the high water line in that picture.


I'm not sure that drawing is quite accurate, or everybody will be dragging their boats across the last few feet of shore to the water. I could ask them for a clarification.


----------



## Deadlife108 (Mar 23, 2018)

So i seen this location while on google maps is this a good fishing spot for fishing off shore me and a buddy was wanting to go there just wanna know if its any good.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Oxbow has been historically a quiet place which people have fished quietly for years (myself since 2005). I loved the fact it was quiet and good for small boats and kayaks/canoes. Some interested parties want upgrades and expansion, I did not see the need since there is already a ramp on the other side of the bridge: It's 3 minutes away by boat and funds could have been spent upgrading that area. In the end, not trying to be negative but just not sure how many boat ramps will be enough? I agree on the approach for improvement, but just hoping there is consideration for existing outdoors people. Similar to opening new trails, the more availability/expansion does sometimes invite more traffic, problems, trash, etc. I would have liked for the funds be spent on having more rangers/WO's since they cover a wide range of areas. I will still continue to use Oxbow, but the new foot traffic will be concerning plus it will cause limitations to folks that used to fish those banks. Definitely going to be interesting while small boats/kayaks/canoes try launching vs some impatient boaters. Most boaters (90%) are patient and exercise great courtesy, but even while I was on a boat launching I would see other boaters (10%) just getting impatient (almost pushing themselves near). Again, just wished they would have left this area alone.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Kayakers aren't always perfect at the ramp either.

I'm looking forward to Oxbow being a nice ramp with parking, it will be nice having a ramp north of the bridge.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

OrangeMilk said:


> Kayakers aren't always perfect at the ramp either.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Oxbow being a nice ramp with parking, it will be nice having a ramp north of the bridge.


I never stated they were. The difference being this location is changing the environment (literally clearing many trees down in the area) and scenery which has been in place for decades. And like I mentioned earlier, the other existing boat ramp is less than a mile away (0.92 mile which is about 3 minutes by boat) from the Sunbury launch.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Problem is that a lot of people, namely bass fisherman don't have 9.9s on their boats. 0.92 miles is a heck of a lot longer than 3 minutes on a trolling motor


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does any one know if ramp is open yet


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Philfish360 said:


> Does any one know if ramp is open yet


It is not.

Long Barbels


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thought it was going to open early they were ahead of the may date


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Philfish360 said:


> Thought it was going to open early they were ahead of the may date


No. Maybe "late Spring".


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Late spring should be September the way this is going


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> Oxbow has been historically a quiet place which people have fished quietly for years (myself since 2005). I loved the fact it was quiet and good for small boats and kayaks/canoes. Some interested parties want upgrades and expansion, I did not see the need since there is already a ramp on the other side of the bridge: It's 3 minutes away by boat and funds could have been spent upgrading that area. In the end, not trying to be negative but just not sure how many boat ramps will be enough? I agree on the approach for improvement, but just hoping there is consideration for existing outdoors people. Similar to opening new trails, the more availability/expansion does sometimes invite more traffic, problems, trash, etc. I would have liked for the funds be spent on having more rangers/WO's since they cover a wide range of areas. I will still continue to use Oxbow, but the new foot traffic will be concerning plus it will cause limitations to folks that used to fish those banks. Definitely going to be interesting while small boats/kayaks/canoes try launching vs some impatient boaters. Most boaters (90%) are patient and exercise great courtesy, but even while I was on a boat launching I would see other boaters (10%) just getting impatient (almost pushing themselves near). Again, just wished they would have left this area alone.


The Sunbury road ramp is really shallow and rocky, coupled with limited parking. Mix in a fast road in front of it made this not an option.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Drove up there a week ago to check it out and the street was still blocked off and it looked like a section of road rebuild and curbs remained to be put down. The base was in however so if these overnight lows would stop dipping below freezing they could finish the road, at least the front section, any day now. I have no idea where progress stands on the ramp, however. All I could see was the street.


----------

